# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  حتي لا نفقد وليد مثل دقاشية و سامي و غيرهم

## Wad Atbara

*حتي لا نفقد وليد مثل دقاشية و سامي و غيرهم يجب الضغط على الاتحاد العام لاجازة نظام الاعارة الداخلية و اعارة اللعيبة الذين تقتنع الادارة الفنية بامكانياتهم الفنية ليحصلوا على فرصة اللعب التنافسي المتواصل للحصول على الخبرة يمكن اعارتهم لاندية صديق مع الحفاظ على حق النادي يتوقيع عقد طويل الامد قبل الاعارة
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*جميع الاندية الكبيرة تستفيد من نظام الاعارة ليحصل لعيبتها صغار السن على فرصة اللعب التنافسي المتواصل للحصول على الخبرة على سبيل مان يونايتد أعار كلا من توم كليفرلي (21 عاما) والمهاجم داني ويلبيك (20 عاما) لأندية ويجان اثليتيك وسندرلاند للحصول على خبرة اللعب في الدوري الممتاز وعادا أكثر نهما وأثبتا أنهما يستحقان ثقة المدرب في قدراتهما.
توم كليفرلي أظهر أنه قادر على سد الفراغ الذي خلفه اعتزال بول سكولز بل قام بدور الساحر في ديربي مانشستر (مباراة درع المجتمع )
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*و كذلك نادي تشلسي اللندني اعاره مهاجمه دانيل ستوريدج لنادي بولتون واندررز عاد الان ليكون نجم الفترة الاعدادية و كذلك المدافع الصربي سلوبودان رايكوفيتش سجله و عمره 16 ثم اعاره لعدة اندية هولندية اخرها PSV آيندهوفن ...............
الامثل كثيرة لا حصر لها
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*وليد لاعب ممتاز داير تركز شديد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام سليم بس اللوائح الباليه دي بتضيع لعيبة كتار
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*وليد مشروع نجم كبير وكبير جداً ما تشيلوا هم لن يضيع 
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*ولماذا تتم اعارته وليد يستحق المشاركة في التشكيلة الاساسية لان خانته شااااااااااااغرة 
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*المريخ فاقد لصانع الالعاب اصلا كل الموكل اليهم بهذة المهمة في المريخ لاعلاقة لهم بصناعة اللعب الا العجب و قد استنفز زمنة الان ولابد من تجريب وليد ليكون بديلا لة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لا    ثم   لا    لأعارة    وليد    لأن   وسط   الزعيم   يفتقد   لصانع   الألعاب   يجب    الدفع   به  أساسيا 

واللاعب  بيأخد   الخبره   من  المشاركة   المستمره
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*وليد لاعب وظيفته شاغره بالمريخ ولكنه يحتاج مدرب شجاع
*

----------


## مناوي

* وليد داير اعادة بنية جسمانية 

لايمكننا ان نندم علية الان 


قال وليد قال
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*:1 (10):





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 وليد داير اعادة بنية جسمانية 

لايمكننا ان نندم علية الان 


قال وليد قال



قال بنيه جسمانيه قال هههههه هاو
وميسي دا كيف اسي بنية كيف ؟؟؟؟
الكوره في الراس ياولدنا الكوره ماجسم وعضلات بس 
*

----------


## ودادنتود

*لا اعاره ولا شي نحتاجه في المباريات السهله ونشجعه بقوه حتي يكتمل عوده ونطالب المدرب باشراكه فعلا يحتاج لبعض الشغل في البنيه ودا شغل مدرب الاحمال
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

:1 (10):
قال بنيه جسمانيه قال هههههه هاو
وميسي دا كيف اسي بنية كيف ؟؟؟؟
الكوره في الراس ياولدنا الكوره ماجسم وعضلات بس 




والله يا مورتا كان راجنها من وليد واطاتنا اصبحت 

 ميسي ده بجيب 17 وليد ههههههاااااا اا     :n2_chick_back:
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*والله وليد ده لاعب شى مبالغه ربنا يحفظوه من شر الحاسدين لاكن لو لعبوه بعوقو ليكم ساى والله ديل حاسدين لدرجه مبالغه
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كلام سليم بس اللوائح الباليه دي بتضيع لعيبة كتار



شكرآ كتير على المرور
ممكن المنتديات يتبنى الفكرة مع العلم بعض الاعلاميين سبق ان طرحوا الفكرة و على راسهم الاستاذ مزمل ابوالقاسم 
و اعتقد انه كان هناك وعد من بعض قادة الاتحاد العام لاجازة الاعارة الداخلية
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

وليد مشروع نحم كبير وكبير جداً ما تشيلوا هم لن يضيع 



 لا نختلف على موهوبته العالية لكن اذا اضفنا للموهبة الخبرة و حساسية المباريات التنافسية التى ليس السهل يجدها بدون المشاركة المتواصلة سوف نصنع منه النجم الذي تصنع الفارق قاريا قبل محليا
انت ذكرت انه مشروع نجم كبير وكبير جداً من واجبنا نوفر له سبل النجاح و التميز
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر لون الدم
					

ولماذا تتم اعارته وليد يستحق المشاركة في التشكيلة الاساسية لان خانته شااااااااااااغرة 



 الخبرة و حساسية المباريات التنافسية التى ليس السهل يجدها بدون المشاركة المتواصلة 
انا اتخذت وليد مثال للحالة 
تبقي فكرة اجازة نظام الاعارة الداخلية ضرورة ملحة للحفاظ على بقية المواهب حتى تدخل التشكيلة الاساسية بطريقة ممرحلة
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Wad Atbara
					

الخبرة و حساسية المباريات التنافسية التى ليس السهل يجدها بدون المشاركة المتواصلة 
انا اتخذت وليد مثال للحالة 
تبقي فكرة اجازة نظام الاعارة الداخلية ضرورة ملحة للحفاظ على بقية المواهب حتى تدخل التشكيلة الاساسية بطريقة ممرحلة




الكلام المعسول هو من دمر نجوم المستديره بالبلاد 

وامثال وليد كثرلا حصر لهم  !!!!!!   :wallah:   

الخبره والحماس والغيرة وثقافة المباريات الكبيرة 

كلها عوامل تقف ضد مشاركة وليد الان مع المريخ 
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

الكلام المعسول هو من دمر نجوم المستديره بالبلاد 

وامثال وليد كثرلا حصر لهم !!!!!! :wallah: 

الخبره والحماس والغيرة وثقافة المباريات الكبيرة 

كلها عوامل تقف ضد مشاركة وليد الان مع المريخ 



يا حبيب لا يختلف اثنان على ان البعد عن اللعب التنافسي ياثر سلبا على اي لاعب مهما كانت موهبة 
اكرر ( انا اتخذت وليد مثال للحالة 
تبقي فكرة اجازة نظام الاعارة الداخلية ضرورة ملحة للحفاظ على بقية المواهب حتى تدخل التشكيلة الاساسية بطريقة ممرحلة )
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					


والله يا مورتا كان راجنها من وليد واطاتنا اصبحت 

ميسي ده بجيب 17 وليد ههههههاااااا اا :n2_chick_back:



 يا مناوي اخوي مالك مشاتر الناس دي كلها اجمعت على موهبة وليد الا انت 
واحدة في الاتنين يا عندك معاهو مشكلة ولا ما عندك شغلة بالكورة
*

----------


## سيزر

*وليد لعاب جداً
*

----------


## سانتو

*الهم سهل له يارب
*

----------

